# Családfő



## pacisi (2013 Június 27)

Egy kérdés A szülök anyák felkészítik a fiaikat arra a szerepre amire születek?.Egy egész családért lesznek felelősek.Neki kel megteremteni a családja nyugalmát Biztosítani az anyagiakat.Aki tudja gyerekei felesége a családja érdeke az eső Akiben a feleség, társat,, támaszt biztonságot lát Az utódai példaképet. Nagyon elavult ez a gondolat?


----------



## Eszter Szilágyi (2013 Június 27)

Szerintem nem mindenki született erre a szerepre.
Tanítani ezt az anyák aligha tudják; ide személyes példamutatás kell. Egy hiteles apai, családfenntartói kép.


----------



## timke25 (2013 Szeptember 13)

Tehát akkor a fiúkra is igaz a mondás: hogy nézd meg az apját vedd el a fiát?!


----------



## Melitta (2013 Szeptember 13)

Miota a nok dolgoznak, es mindenben egyenloreszben kiveszik a reszuket, plusz a csalad gyerek fozes, mosas takaritas stb.
A fefiaktol nem elvaras sot ok maguk se mennek olyan szituba bele hogy vagy legalabb is nagyon kevesen,hogy a no otthon a ferj gondoskodik az eltartasarol.


----------



## AndiC (2013 Szeptember 16)

pacisi írta:


> Egy kérdés *A szülök anyák felkészítik a fiaikat arra a szerepre amire születek?*.Egy egész családért lesznek felelősek.Neki kel megteremteni a családja nyugalmát Biztosítani az anyagiakat.Aki tudja gyerekei felesége a családja érdeke az eső Akiben a feleség, társat,, támaszt biztonságot lát Az utódai példaképet. Nagyon elavult ez a gondolat?



miből is állna ez a fiúk felkészítése? nevelés, példakép... lányokat is ugyanúgy kell felkészíteni. nevelni.

manapság nem csak a férfi/apa lehet családfenntartó. a család nyugalmáért mindannyian felelősek vagyunk, közhely már az egy csónakban és egyirányba evezés, de nagyon igaz, szóval szerintem avult a gondolat, hogy a felelősséget CSAK a férj(mint családfenntartó) nyakába varrjuk.


----------



## Manóca108 (2013 December 8)

Eszter Szilágyi írta:


> Szerintem nem mindenki született erre a szerepre.
> Tanítani ezt az anyák aligha tudják; ide személyes példamutatás kell. Egy hiteles apai, családfenntartói kép.


Hiteles, ami lehet társadalmilag pozitívnak vagy negatívnak rangsorolt is. Elég rég óta nevelem egyedül a gyerekeimet, mert az apjuk egyik napról a másikra elment. Ez is egyfajta apa-példa a gyerekeimnek. Tökéletesen tudják, milyenek NEM akarnak majd lenni. Mint ahogyan anno én is tudtam, bármilyen leszek, de olyan nem, mint az apám. És van a pozitív apakép, amit szerencsére szintén sűrűn látnak a srácaim. Olyannyira, ha olyanjuk van, átmennek az illetőhöz, akivel "apai szinten" tudnak diskurálni. Egy anya szerintem soha nem fog tudni apaként viselkedni, és nem is tartom jó ötletnek. Az anya maradjon anya. Nem kell identitást váltani, és ezzel hamis képet közvetíteni a gyereknek szerintem. Oké, én is bontottam kéményt és építettem újat, ablakokat cseréltem, falaztam, vakoltam, festettem, csapot cseréltem, fát vágok, elvégzem a "férfi melót", de soha nem próbáltam férfi aggyal gondolkozni és okos, férfias tanácsokat osztogatni a gyerekeimnek.  A rossz példa is tökéletes példa, csak ezt akartam mondani.


----------



## Manóca108 (2013 December 9)

pacisi írta:


> Egy kérdés A szülök anyák felkészítik a fiaikat arra a szerepre amire születek?.Egy egész családért lesznek felelősek.Neki kel megteremteni a családja nyugalmát Biztosítani az anyagiakat.Aki tudja gyerekei felesége a családja érdeke az eső Akiben a feleség, társat,, támaszt biztonságot lát Az utódai példaképet. Nagyon elavult ez a gondolat?


A család békéjéért, nyugalmáért, jólétéért a család minden egyes tagja egyformán felelős. Egy ember nem tudja a harmóniát megteremteni. A család egy olyan szerves egység, amelynek a tagjai együtt lélegeznek, együtt dobban a szívük, együtt gondolkoznak, egymásért léteznek. A család már az anyaméhben formálódik, érzi az a magzat, hogy szeretik, várják. A család egy csoda. A biztos háttér, tele hátvédekkel. A család az a közösség, ahol elfogadnak olyannak, amilyen vagy, ahol szavak nélkül is megértenek, ahol mindig biztonságban vagy. A család az, ahol ha bánat ér, eloszlik ezer felé a terhed, ha öröm ér, ezerszer nagyobb lesz. A család az, amit soha nem szabad eldobnod. A családod a múltad, jelened, jövőd. Ezt nem lehet tanítani, ezt csak élni lehet.  A gyerekek azt fogják megtanulni, amit a szülőktől látnak. Ha a cselekedeteid mást mutatnak, mint a kimondott szavak, semmire nem mégy. A család egy életérzés, az ősbizalom, az ősszeretet fészke.


----------



## pacisi (2013 December 9)

Manóca108 írta:


> Hiteles, ami lehet társadalmilag pozitívnak vagy negatívnak rangsorolt is. Elég rég óta nevelem egyedül a gyerekeimet, mert az apjuk egyik napról a másikra elment. Ez is egyfajta apa-példa a gyerekeimnek. Tökéletesen tudják, milyenek NEM akarnak majd lenni. Mint ahogyan anno én is tudtam, bármilyen leszek, de olyan nem, mint az apám. És van a pozitív apakép, amit szerencsére szintén sűrűn látnak a srácaim. Olyannyira, ha olyanjuk van, átmennek az illetőhöz, akivel "apai szinten" tudnak diskurálni. Egy anya szerintem soha nem fog tudni apaként viselkedni, és nem is tartom jó ötletnek. Az anya maradjon anya. Nem kell identitást váltani, és ezzel hamis képet közvetíteni a gyereknek szerintem. Oké, én is bontottam kéményt és építettem újat, ablakokat cseréltem, falaztam, vakoltam, festettem, csapot cseréltem, fát vágok, elvégzem a "férfi melót", de soha nem próbáltam férfi aggyal gondolkozni és okos, férfias tanácsokat osztogatni a gyerekeimnek.  A rossz példa is tökéletes példa, csak ezt akartam mondani.


Olyan régen írtam .nem számítottam nagy érdeklődésre.Ma már nem írnám meg.Nem gondolom csak a férfiak lehetnek példa képek.Ép ön jó példa hogyan kel csinálni! Nem nyavalyogni van két gyereke felkel őket neveli.Nem feladni csak előre.Jobb példát mutatni azzal amiket felsorolt férfi munkát elvégzett!!!
Férfi agyal gondolkodást magam sem javaslom!


----------



## Manóca108 (2013 December 10)

pacisi írta:


> Olyan régen írtam .nem számítottam nagy érdeklődésre.Ma már nem írnám meg.Nem gondolom csak a férfiak lehetnek példa képek.Ép ön jó példa hogyan kel csinálni! Nem nyavalyogni van két gyereke felkel őket neveli.Nem feladni csak előre.Jobb példát mutatni azzal amiket felsorolt férfi munkát elvégzett!!!
> Férfi agyal gondolkodást magam sem javaslom!


4...


----------



## pacisi (2013 December 10)

Manóca108 írta:


> 4...


Ha valami sértőt írtam nem volt szándékos !


----------



## Manóca108 (2013 December 11)

pacisi írta:


> Ha valami sértőt írtam nem volt szándékos !


Dehogy írtál sértőt!  Csak nem 2, hanem 4 gyerkőcöm van.


----------



## pacisi (2013 December 12)

Manóca108 írta:


> Dehogy írtál sértőt!  Csak nem 2, hanem 4 gyerkőcöm van.


Elnézést a figyelmetlenségemért.Egy apának aki négy gyereket elhagy, csak akkor tudok megbocsájtani.Az elment alatt azt értem a temetőbe nyugszik! Különben nem!Természetesen ez az én értékrendem!


----------



## Manóca108 (2013 December 12)

pacisi írta:


> Elnézést a figyelmetlenségemért.Egy apának aki négy gyereket elhagy, csak akkor tudok megbocsájtani.Az elment alatt azt értem a temetőbe nyugszik! Különben nem!Természetesen ez az én értékrendem!


Nem volt könnyű túllépnem rajta. De a gyerekek mindenért kárpótolnak.  A legidősebb fiam a szakmai szintvizsgán a 2. legjobb volt. A középső fiam a legjobb matekos és töris (7. osztályos), a legkisebb fiam 6 éves, ovis, és szintén matek guru - a prímszámok megszállottja, fejben oszt, szoroz, stb... kb. 10.000-ig. A lányom - szintén 6 éves (ikrek), több oldalas szövegeket megjegyez, mindegy, hogy németül vagy angolul vagy magyarul hangzik el. A három legifjabb a Mikulás kupán tarolt bírkózásban, 3 bronzot hoztak haza - a súlycsoportjukban remekül megállták a helyüket. A 13 éves fiamat egy országos 2. helyezett bajnok utasította maga mögé, a lányom egy szintén országos bajnoki címmel büszkélkedő lánytól kapott ki, az ikertesója pedig egy 10 éves ellen vívott tust. Kb. 80 gyerek volt a versenyen, külföldről is jött csapat. Szóval nagyon büszke vagyok rájuk. Kicsit zsúfolt az életünk, de ha már egyszer azért kapom a pénzt, hogy neveljem a gyerekeimet, ez a legkevesebb, amit tehetek, hogy rájuk áldozom az időmet, nem? Ha újra dolgozni fogok, ki tudja, mennyi időm jut majd a Drágáimra.


----------



## Sziget Ditty (2013 December 13)

Manóca108 írta:


> Nem volt könnyű túllépnem rajta. De a gyerekek mindenért kárpótolnak.  A legidősebb fiam a szakmai szintvizsgán a 2. legjobb volt. A középső fiam a legjobb matekos és töris (7. osztályos), a legkisebb fiam 6 éves, ovis, és szintén matek guru - a prímszámok megszállottja, fejben oszt, szoroz, stb... kb. 10.000-ig. A lányom - szintén 6 éves (ikrek), több oldalas szövegeket megjegyez, mindegy, hogy németül vagy angolul vagy magyarul hangzik el. A három legifjabb a Mikulás kupán tarolt bírkózásban, 3 bronzot hoztak haza - a súlycsoportjukban remekül megállták a helyüket. A 13 éves fiamat egy országos 2. helyezett bajnok utasította maga mögé, a lányom egy szintén országos bajnoki címmel büszkélkedő lánytól kapott ki, az ikertesója pedig egy 10 éves ellen vívott tust. Kb. 80 gyerek volt a versenyen, külföldről is jött csapat. Szóval nagyon büszke vagyok rájuk. Kicsit zsúfolt az életünk, de ha már egyszer azért kapom a pénzt, hogy neveljem a gyerekeimet, ez a legkevesebb, amit tehetek, hogy rájuk áldozom az időmet, nem? Ha újra dolgozni fogok, ki tudja, mennyi időm jut majd a Drágáimra.




Szívből gratulálok a gyerkőcökhöz. Nagyon jó anya lehetsz. Büszke lehetsz magadra!


----------



## pacisi (2013 December 13)

Manóca108 írta:


> Nem volt könnyű túllépnem rajta. De a gyerekek mindenért kárpótolnak.  A legidősebb fiam a szakmai szintvizsgán a 2. legjobb volt. A középső fiam a legjobb matekos és töris (7. osztályos), a legkisebb fiam 6 éves, ovis, és szintén matek guru - a prímszámok megszállottja, fejben oszt, szoroz, stb... kb. 10.000-ig. A lányom - szintén 6 éves (ikrek), több oldalas szövegeket megjegyez, mindegy, hogy németül vagy angolul vagy magyarul hangzik el. A három legifjabb a Mikulás kupán tarolt bírkózásban, 3 bronzot hoztak haza - a súlycsoportjukban remekül megállták a helyüket. A 13 éves fiamat egy országos 2. helyezett bajnok utasította maga mögé, a lányom egy szintén országos bajnoki címmel büszkélkedő lánytól kapott ki, az ikertesója pedig egy 10 éves ellen vívott tust. Kb. 80 gyerek volt a versenyen, külföldről is jött csapat. Szóval nagyon büszke vagyok rájuk. Kicsit zsúfolt az életünk, de ha már egyszer azért kapom a pénzt, hogy neveljem a gyerekeimet, ez a legkevesebb, amit tehetek, hogy rájuk áldozom az időmet, nem? Ha újra dolgozni fogok, ki tudja, mennyi időm jut majd a Drágáimra.


Pestiesen szólva ez nem semmi!
Az hogy jó anya ahhoz kétség nem fér .Ehhez tehetség özönhöz valami több kel !Remek teljesítmények .
Méltán lehet büszke .Ami nagyon elgondolkodtatott az a utolsó sor! "Ha újra dolgozni fogok, ki tudja, mennyi időm jut majd a Drágáimra." itt nem stimmel valami ! Létezni kellene tehetség gondozási programnak. Lehet hogy van nem tudom. Tehetségek ne kallódjanak el .Ehhez az alapfeltétel.Anyjuk otthon legyen !Óvja nevelje kapjanak meleg kaját meleg otthont tehetséges gyerekei .Biztos táptalaj legyen a tehetség kibontakoztatásához.Amúgy is sérülékenyebbek.Ha azt szeretnénk ,hogy az ország boldoguljon, minél több dobogós eredmény legyen! Ahhoz megfeleló támogatásra van szükség.Ez biztosan megtérülő, jó befektetés!
Manóca 108 túllépett rajta! Nem kevés amiről lemondott!Mennyivel jobb könnyebb lenne egy két szereplős történet!


----------



## Manóca108 (2013 December 14)

pacisi írta:


> Pestiesen szólva ez nem semmi!
> Az hogy jó anya ahhoz kétség nem fér .Ehhez tehetség özönhöz valami több kel !Remek teljesítmények .
> Méltán lehet büszke .Ami nagyon elgondolkodtatott az a utolsó sor! "Ha újra dolgozni fogok, ki tudja, mennyi időm jut majd a Drágáimra." itt nem stimmel valami ! Létezni kellene tehetség gondozási programnak. Lehet hogy van nem tudom. Tehetségek ne kallódjanak el .Ehhez az alapfeltétel.Anyjuk otthon legyen !Óvja nevelje kapjanak meleg kaját meleg otthont tehetséges gyerekei .Biztos táptalaj legyen a tehetség kibontakoztatásához.Amúgy is sérülékenyebbek.Ha azt szeretnénk ,hogy az ország boldoguljon, minél több dobogós eredmény legyen! Ahhoz megfeleló támogatásra van szükség.Ez biztosan megtérülő, jó befektetés!
> Manóca 108 túllépett rajta! Nem kevés amiről lemondott!Mennyivel jobb könnyebb lenne egy két szereplős történet!


 Köszönöm. De a második szereplő nem ezen a bolygón lakik szerintem. Sem ebben a Naprendszerben. Galaxisban... még csak az álmaimban sem. Egy biztos, egyengetni fogom az útjaikat. Ahogy tőlem telik.


----------



## Manóca108 (2013 December 14)

Sziget Ditty írta:


> Szívből gratulálok a gyerkőcökhöz. Nagyon jó anya lehetsz. Büszke lehetsz magadra!


Köszike.  Kényszer szülte helytállás. Ha nem így alakul a sorsom, nem ilyen lennék. A legfontosabb, hogy el kellett fogadnom magamat a korlátaimmal együtt. Amíg ez nem volt így, kínlódtam, sopánkodtam, vergődtem, nem volt jó. Minden áron vissza akartam menni dolgozni, kellett a pénz, gyerektartást 3 évig nem kaptam, szerintem eléggé érthető volt, miért akartam. De sorban jöttek a csapások. Tüdőembólia, daganatok, ciszták az agyamban, egy ritka, ám annál halálosabb betegség (96% halálozási aránnyal a mai napig)... És még nem is tudom, mik, de soha nem volt vége... A középső fiam egy pedofil áldozata lett, ettől kikattant szegény gyerek, 8 éves korára 3 öngyilkossági kísérlete volt. Ki kellett mászni a pöcegödörből. Rengeteg segítséget kaptam hangyászoktól, terápia minden mennyiségben. Tudtam, mit akarok az élettől. Boldog gyerekeket, boldog családot. Elfogadtam, hogy nekem itthon a helyem, mellettük, velük, különben mit sem ér a pénz, amit kereshettem volna. Amin átmentünk, nem kívánom senkinek. De ezek a dolgok tettek olyanná minket, amilyenek vagyunk most. Volt, hogy 3 hónapig szó szerint csak kenyérre, vajra, mustárra, tejfölre, zsírra futotta... Az apjuk akkor havi fél milliót keresett, a gyerektartásért pereskedtem, majd a minimálbér után megítéltek havi 40e forintot. Hogy éltünk meg? Egyszerűen. Minden blokkot eltettem. Megkerestem, min tudunk spórolni. Kezdtük a villannyal, vízzel, fűtéssel, majd faragtunk a kaja minőségén, egyebeken. Elromlott a kazán, ki kellett dobni, kijött a polgármester, sóhajtott, és ez volt a segítség.  De találtam egy lakatost, aki hitelbe gyártott egy kazánt nekem, csupán a becsületszavam tudtam adni neki, hogy kifizetem részletekben... Ezek után a volt férjem tételes elszámoltatást kért a bíróságon, mire költöm a gyest meg a családit.  6 hetesek voltak az ikrek, amikor az exem bevitt az ügyeletre, onnan mentő vitt el tüdőembóliával. A kicsiket leadta a gyerekosztályra, a nagyokat simán otthon hagyta és ő elment. Egy mélben megmagyarázta, ez sok volt neki, elmegy. Új életet kezdett. Ezek után luxus lett volna meghalnom. Senkijük nem lett volna a gyerekeimnek. Ez az egy gondolat éltetett. Ha lesz időm, egyszer könyvet írok belőle. Minden rossz dolog ellenére mindig voltak jó emberek, akik mellettem álltak. Páran hülyének néztek, amikor mondtam, hogy szeretek mosogatni, szeretek takarítani, mosni, vasalni, dolgozni a kis házunkon. Bennük még szerencséjükre nem kellett annak tudatosulnia, hogy ha mosogatok, azt jelenti, volt mit ennünk, ha takarítok, fedél van a fejünk felett, és boldogan vágom a fát, mert nem mindig volt mit vágni, és sorolhatnám. A gyerekeimtől rengeteget tanultam. Leginkább azt, hogy ne féljek kimutatni az érzelmeimet, és kimondani a szavaimat. Kicsi lányom ma a múzeumból kijövet oda szaladt a pénztáros nénihez és jóóól megölelte, és megköszönte, hogy ilyen szép helyre beengedett minket és vigyázott a ruháinkra, amíg mi nézelődtünk. A néni pacni volt. Elsírta magát. A vonaton jött a kaller, azt súgja nekem a Cicalekvár, hogy milyen szép a néni. Mondtam neki, mondja meg neki nyugodtan. Felnézett a kalauzra, és mondta, milyen szép. A fiatal nő persze fülig vörösödött, és alig bírt megszólalni, és annyit mondott, köszöni szépen, ez a kedves megjegyzés minden rosszat feledtetett vele, ami ma történt. Ha szépet látunk, azt meg kell ragadni, emlékezni kell rá. Ja, és a villamosmegállóban szóba elegyedtünk egy Kevin nevű brit sráccal. Olyan kérdéseket tettek fel neki a kicsik, amik felnőtteknek eszébe sem jut. És hihetetlen, de ők csacsogtak magyarul, én néha szóhoz jutottam, és fordítottam, a végén csak magától mesélt Kevin a családjáról, az 5 testvéréről, az ottani iskolákról, és az ikrek csak hallgatták, és kérdeztek, és Kevin válaszolt, és akkor Kevin kérdezett, ők csipogtak neki, én meg csak ámultam.  És elkezdtek egymástól tanulni számolni, köszönni, énekelni, eszméletlen élmény volt nézni őket. És a srác nyakig be volt öltözve, amikor találkoztunk, de mire jött a 3. villamos, amire fel is szálltunk, addigra a fél ruhatára lekerült, mert melege lett. És sugárzott mindhármuk, édesek voltak! Na, most mondd meg nekem, nem gyönyörű az élet???  Egyetlen nap alatt 3 idegen ember napját aranyozták be. Talán többet kellene emberek közé mennünk.


----------



## Sziget Ditty (2013 December 14)

"többet kellene emberek közé mennünk" 


Manóca108 írta:


> Köszike.  Kényszer szülte helytállás. Ha nem így alakul a sorsom, nem ilyen lennék. A legfontosabb, hogy el kellett fogadnom magamat a korlátaimmal együtt. Amíg ez nem volt így, kínlódtam, sopánkodtam, vergődtem, nem volt jó. Minden áron vissza akartam menni dolgozni, kellett a pénz, gyerektartást 3 évig nem kaptam, szerintem eléggé érthető volt, miért akartam. De sorban jöttek a csapások. Tüdőembólia, daganatok, ciszták az agyamban, egy ritka, ám annál halálosabb betegség (96% halálozási aránnyal a mai napig)... És még nem is tudom, mik, de soha nem volt vége... A középső fiam egy pedofil áldozata lett, ettől kikattant szegény gyerek, 8 éves korára 3 öngyilkossági kísérlete volt. Ki kellett mászni a pöcegödörből. Rengeteg segítséget kaptam hangyászoktól, terápia minden mennyiségben. Tudtam, mit akarok az élettől. Boldog gyerekeket, boldog családot. Elfogadtam, hogy nekem itthon a helyem, mellettük, velük, különben mit sem ér a pénz, amit kereshettem volna. Amin átmentünk, nem kívánom senkinek. De ezek a dolgok tettek olyanná minket, amilyenek vagyunk most. Volt, hogy 3 hónapig szó szerint csak kenyérre, vajra, mustárra, tejfölre, zsírra futotta... Az apjuk akkor havi fél milliót keresett, a gyerektartásért pereskedtem, majd a minimálbér után megítéltek havi 40e forintot. Hogy éltünk meg? Egyszerűen. Minden blokkot eltettem. Megkerestem, min tudunk spórolni. Kezdtük a villannyal, vízzel, fűtéssel, majd faragtunk a kaja minőségén, egyebeken. Elromlott a kazán, ki kellett dobni, kijött a polgármester, sóhajtott, és ez volt a segítség.  De találtam egy lakatost, aki hitelbe gyártott egy kazánt nekem, csupán a becsületszavam tudtam adni neki, hogy kifizetem részletekben... Ezek után a volt férjem tételes elszámoltatást kért a bíróságon, mire költöm a gyest meg a családit.  6 hetesek voltak az ikrek, amikor az exem bevitt az ügyeletre, onnan mentő vitt el tüdőembóliával. A kicsiket leadta a gyerekosztályra, a nagyokat simán otthon hagyta és ő elment. Egy mélben megmagyarázta, ez sok volt neki, elmegy. Új életet kezdett. Ezek után luxus lett volna meghalnom. Senkijük nem lett volna a gyerekeimnek. Ez az egy gondolat éltetett. Ha lesz időm, egyszer könyvet írok belőle. Minden rossz dolog ellenére mindig voltak jó emberek, akik mellettem álltak. Páran hülyének néztek, amikor mondtam, hogy szeretek mosogatni, szeretek takarítani, mosni, vasalni, dolgozni a kis házunkon. Bennük még szerencséjükre nem kellett annak tudatosulnia, hogy ha mosogatok, azt jelenti, volt mit ennünk, ha takarítok, fedél van a fejünk felett, és boldogan vágom a fát, mert nem mindig volt mit vágni, és sorolhatnám. A gyerekeimtől rengeteget tanultam. Leginkább azt, hogy ne féljek kimutatni az érzelmeimet, és kimondani a szavaimat. Kicsi lányom ma a múzeumból kijövet oda szaladt a pénztáros nénihez és jóóól megölelte, és megköszönte, hogy ilyen szép helyre beengedett minket és vigyázott a ruháinkra, amíg mi nézelődtünk. A néni pacni volt. Elsírta magát. A vonaton jött a kaller, azt súgja nekem a Cicalekvár, hogy milyen szép a néni. Mondtam neki, mondja meg neki nyugodtan. Felnézett a kalauzra, és mondta, milyen szép. A fiatal nő persze fülig vörösödött, és alig bírt megszólalni, és annyit mondott, köszöni szépen, ez a kedves megjegyzés minden rosszat feledtetett vele, ami ma történt. Ha szépet látunk, azt meg kell ragadni, emlékezni kell rá. Ja, és a villamosmegállóban szóba elegyedtünk egy Kevin nevű brit sráccal. Olyan kérdéseket tettek fel neki a kicsik, amik felnőtteknek eszébe sem jut. És hihetetlen, de ők csacsogtak magyarul, én néha szóhoz jutottam, és fordítottam, a végén csak magától mesélt Kevin a családjáról, az 5 testvéréről, az ottani iskolákról, és az ikrek csak hallgatták, és kérdeztek, és Kevin válaszolt, és akkor Kevin kérdezett, ők csipogtak neki, én meg csak ámultam.  És elkezdtek egymástól tanulni számolni, köszönni, énekelni, eszméletlen élmény volt nézni őket. És a srác nyakig be volt öltözve, amikor találkoztunk, de mire jött a 3. villamos, amire fel is szálltunk, addigra a fél ruhatára lekerült, mert melege lett. És sugárzott mindhármuk, édesek voltak! Na, most mondd meg nekem, nem gyönyörű az élet???  Egyetlen nap alatt 3 idegen ember napját aranyozták be. Talán többet kellene emberek közé mennünk.




"többet kellene emberek közé mennünk" -


----------



## Karminka (2014 Június 12)

Manoca, tudom reg irtad, de koszonom neked <3 , nem vagyok a szavak mestere de megmozgattad bennem mindazt amit kellett es ezert halas vagyok......


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Június 12)

Manóca108 írta:


> Köszike.  Kényszer szülte helytállás. Ha nem így alakul a sorsom, nem ilyen lennék. A legfontosabb, hogy el kellett fogadnom magamat a korlátaimmal együtt. Amíg ez nem volt így, kínlódtam, sopánkodtam, vergődtem, nem volt jó. Minden áron vissza akartam menni dolgozni, kellett a pénz, gyerektartást 3 évig nem kaptam, szerintem eléggé érthető volt, miért akartam. De sorban jöttek a csapások. Tüdőembólia, daganatok, ciszták az agyamban, egy ritka, ám annál halálosabb betegség (96% halálozási aránnyal a mai napig)... És még nem is tudom, mik, de soha nem volt vége... A középső fiam egy pedofil áldozata lett, ettől kikattant szegény gyerek, 8 éves korára 3 öngyilkossági kísérlete volt. Ki kellett mászni a pöcegödörből. Rengeteg segítséget kaptam hangyászoktól, terápia minden mennyiségben. Tudtam, mit akarok az élettől. Boldog gyerekeket, boldog családot. Elfogadtam, hogy nekem itthon a helyem, mellettük, velük, különben mit sem ér a pénz, amit kereshettem volna. Amin átmentünk, nem kívánom senkinek. De ezek a dolgok tettek olyanná minket, amilyenek vagyunk most. Volt, hogy 3 hónapig szó szerint csak kenyérre, vajra, mustárra, tejfölre, zsírra futotta... Az apjuk akkor havi fél milliót keresett, a gyerektartásért pereskedtem, majd a minimálbér után megítéltek havi 40e forintot. Hogy éltünk meg? Egyszerűen. Minden blokkot eltettem. Megkerestem, min tudunk spórolni. Kezdtük a villannyal, vízzel, fűtéssel, majd faragtunk a kaja minőségén, egyebeken. Elromlott a kazán, ki kellett dobni, kijött a polgármester, sóhajtott, és ez volt a segítség.  De találtam egy lakatost, aki hitelbe gyártott egy kazánt nekem, csupán a becsületszavam tudtam adni neki, hogy kifizetem részletekben... Ezek után a volt férjem tételes elszámoltatást kért a bíróságon, mire költöm a gyest meg a családit.  6 hetesek voltak az ikrek, amikor az exem bevitt az ügyeletre, onnan mentő vitt el tüdőembóliával. A kicsiket leadta a gyerekosztályra, a nagyokat simán otthon hagyta és ő elment. Egy mélben megmagyarázta, ez sok volt neki, elmegy. Új életet kezdett. Ezek után luxus lett volna meghalnom. Senkijük nem lett volna a gyerekeimnek. Ez az egy gondolat éltetett. Ha lesz időm, egyszer könyvet írok belőle. Minden rossz dolog ellenére mindig voltak jó emberek, akik mellettem álltak. Páran hülyének néztek, amikor mondtam, hogy szeretek mosogatni, szeretek takarítani, mosni, vasalni, dolgozni a kis házunkon. Bennük még szerencséjükre nem kellett annak tudatosulnia, hogy ha mosogatok, azt jelenti, volt mit ennünk, ha takarítok, fedél van a fejünk felett, és boldogan vágom a fát, mert nem mindig volt mit vágni, és sorolhatnám. A gyerekeimtől rengeteget tanultam. Leginkább azt, hogy ne féljek kimutatni az érzelmeimet, és kimondani a szavaimat. Kicsi lányom ma a múzeumból kijövet oda szaladt a pénztáros nénihez és jóóól megölelte, és megköszönte, hogy ilyen szép helyre beengedett minket és vigyázott a ruháinkra, amíg mi nézelődtünk. A néni pacni volt. Elsírta magát. A vonaton jött a kaller, azt súgja nekem a Cicalekvár, hogy milyen szép a néni. Mondtam neki, mondja meg neki nyugodtan. Felnézett a kalauzra, és mondta, milyen szép. A fiatal nő persze fülig vörösödött, és alig bírt megszólalni, és annyit mondott, köszöni szépen, ez a kedves megjegyzés minden rosszat feledtetett vele, ami ma történt. Ha szépet látunk, azt meg kell ragadni, emlékezni kell rá. Ja, és a villamosmegállóban szóba elegyedtünk egy Kevin nevű brit sráccal. Olyan kérdéseket tettek fel neki a kicsik, amik felnőtteknek eszébe sem jut. És hihetetlen, de ők csacsogtak magyarul, én néha szóhoz jutottam, és fordítottam, a végén csak magától mesélt Kevin a családjáról, az 5 testvéréről, az ottani iskolákról, és az ikrek csak hallgatták, és kérdeztek, és Kevin válaszolt, és akkor Kevin kérdezett, ők csipogtak neki, én meg csak ámultam.  És elkezdtek egymástól tanulni számolni, köszönni, énekelni, eszméletlen élmény volt nézni őket. És a srác nyakig be volt öltözve, amikor találkoztunk, de mire jött a 3. villamos, amire fel is szálltunk, addigra a fél ruhatára lekerült, mert melege lett. És sugárzott mindhármuk, édesek voltak! Na, most mondd meg nekem, nem gyönyörű az élet???  Egyetlen nap alatt 3 idegen ember napját aranyozták be. Talán többet kellene emberek közé mennünk.


Szia!

Nagyon tetszik, amiket írsz, örülök, hogy remekül megállod a helyed, rendkívüli Anya vagy!
Én csak kettőt neveltem egyedül, albérletben, válást követően. Az idősebbik az első éves egyetemi évén van sikerrel túl...
De rengeteg szeretett kaptam Tőlük, amit sokszor úgy érzem, nem igazán tudom, hogyan és mikor hálálhatok meg! Többször is volt olyan, hogy az akkor még 12 éves idősebbik gyermek olyan bátorító szavakat mondott, melyek csak egy bölcs, tapasztalt felnőttből kerekedhettek volna ki...
Úgy tűnik, nem véletlenül nem álltál vissza dolgozni... Neked ez az első számú foglalkozásod: a gyermekeid fejlesztése, és ehhez oly mértékben fejlődtél magad is, hogy már tanácsod is kérhetné(n)k akik ezután kerülnek hasonló helyzetbe...
Ami még nagyon tetszik, az a szeretet, ami átitatja soraid. Zsörtölődés mentesen ellátod mindezt, ez óriási! Vannak akik csak panaszkodnak, még évek múlva is, vagy "kihajtják" a gyerekeket reggel, este beterelik, a szó szoros értelmében, persze, az is egy minta... amit magába gyűjtve a gyerek vagy felismeri, hogy így nem kellene, vagy tovább viszi.. De amit Nálad láthatnak, arra biztos rábólintanak: ha saját családjuk lesz, gyermekeik szintén szeretettel veszik körül! _*Gratulálok*_! A JÓISTEN áldása, szeretete védelmezzen, segítsen Titeket!


----------



## Manóca108 (2014 Június 16)

phoenyx írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Nagyon tetszik, amiket írsz, örülök, hogy remekül megállod a helyed, rendkívüli Anya vagy!
> Én csak kettőt neveltem egyedül, albérletben, válást követően. Az idősebbik az első éves egyetemi évén van sikerrel túl...
> ...


 

A Sors nem kímél sem jobbról, sem balról továbbra sem. De a kicsi lányom és a kicsi fiam múlt csütörtökön érmesedtek: Beni ezüst (20 kg), Lili bronz (25 kg) érmet nyert bírkózásban.  Áprilisban 3 éremmel jöttek haza, és rettentő büszke vagyok rájuk!  Beni nagyon súlyos asztmás, és irgalmatlan munka van a győzelmeiben.


----------



## Manóca108 (2014 Június 16)

Karminka írta:


> Manoca, tudom reg irtad, de koszonom neked <3 , nem vagyok a szavak mestere de megmozgattad bennem mindazt amit kellett es ezert halas vagyok......



Tudod, nagyon nehéz mindig pozitívan gondolkozni. Nekem sem mindig megy. :'( De amikor Lili a maga 6 évével azt mondja, zokogva, hogy a család azt jelenti, senkit nem hagyunk magára, akkor ... na akkor elszégyenlem magam, letörlöm a könnyeinket és hálát adok még a puszta létezésünkért is. Pár hete arra ÉBREDTEM fel az éjszaka közepén, hogy menten elájulok. Amint ez tudatosult bennem, küzdöttem, túl akartam élni. 3, azaz három volt a pulzusom percenként. De tudtam segítséget hívni. És hajszálon függött megint az életem, és ilyenkor még jobban átértékelődnek a dolgok bennem. Azóta sokszor azon kapom magam, hogy a pulzusomat tapintom, és a saját testemben keringek minden szívdobbanásommal. És tudom, most kell megtennem mindent, amit szeretnék. Elmondani, megmutatni a gyerekeimnek, mennyire szeretem őket, mit jelentenek nekem, hogy vigyázzanak egymásra, és a tésztát ne főzzék péppé.  Amíg élünk, nincs olyan, hogy ne lehetne újra kezdeni. Amíg élünk. Közhely, de igaz: ha mondanod kell, mondd, ha meg kell tenned, tedd! <3


----------



## poorferencne67 (2014 Június 17)

Tisztelt hozzászólók! Szerintem mindenki írt igazságot, de a mai rohanó világban nehéz csak a férfitől elvárni a család eltartását .Ahhoz hogy minden jól működjön egy jó társ is szükséges. A gyerekek legtöbbször azokat az értékeket és szokásokat viszik tovább, amit otthon látnak. Én csak magunkból indulok ki, mivel mi első perctől mindenbe bevontak őket. Barátokként beszélgettünk ,mindenről őszintén és ők sohasem hazudtak, elmondták gondokat bajokat és közösen /nem mi/ oldottak meg őket. A mai napig így vagyunk semmit nem erőltetünk rájuk, de mindig megkérdezik a véleményünket pedig mindkettő már elmúlt húsz éves. Csak annyit teszek még hozzá, hogy a sok rossz mellett nagyon sok jó van ami mellett nem szabad elszaladnunk hiszen olyan rövid az életünk. Szeressük egymást.tiszteletteloorferencne67


----------

